# [Polish NR] Megaminx Single 1:01.83 Kamil Zieliński



## Paris (Dec 1, 2009)

[youtubehd]w__5B1oLR24[/youtubehd]


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 1, 2009)

Very nice job! You make it look easy! 

Next time, with better corner cases, you will get a better average!


----------



## Rama (Dec 1, 2009)

What he^^ said.


----------



## prażeodym (Dec 1, 2009)

Congratulation Paryż


----------



## Crazycubemom (Dec 1, 2009)

Yo Paryz , Good job


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Dec 1, 2009)

well done


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 3, 2009)

Congrats Kamil!!


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 3, 2009)

Good Job Paryż!
I can see in 3 months a WR


----------



## bucsan (Dec 5, 2009)

Congratulations Kamil.....


----------



## Muesli (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow. Can't argue with that.


----------

